# Katana bits



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone own or use these bits? Are they worth the price?
Opinons please.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> Anyone own or use these bits? Are they worth the price?
> Opinons please.



They're supposed to be pretty good.

MLCS is having some Katana Flush-trim bits on sale right now... (I think... I don't think it's over)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I do and yes they are worth the extra price, it's the higher end bits for MLCS.

===========




Hamlin said:


> Anyone own or use these bits? Are they worth the price?
> Opinons please.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Joe, Bob.
Reason I was asking is, well, I kinda blame it on you Bj,   lol been doing some shopping thru MLCS of late and saw they had that brand on sale. Am only curious about them. Perhaps when the pocket book allows may purchase some. 

Thanks again.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Ken,

I own several MLCS bits, but no katana, so my reply may not qualify. But if you hav'nt already tried pricecutter, you might want to give them a try.

http://pricecutter.com/category.asp...d=CP6T7u_cr44CFRoRYQodhmy2OA&bhcd2=1193477039

Every few months they put a handful of bits on sale for $9.99. I can order a few online monday morning before leaving for work and they'll beat me home on wednesday. Thats with paying there standard shipping(about 6 bucks) and I'm in California. They are a little sharper and seem to be a bit higher quality than my last couple MLCS orders that took nearly 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rusty, thanks. I've ordered a few bits from PriceCutter before, haven't had any problems with their bits. I like speed of their shipping department too. But, sometimes, I gotta go with free shipping even if does take a bit longer. LOL
I mainly use MLCS, Rockler, Grizzly, Woodcraft and Pricecutter for my bits. It all depends on how much I'm wanting to spend and what type of bit I'm looking for.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Hamlin,
It would be great if you could rank the bits you use. It would be a great place for others to start collecting.
Jim


----------



## ace_3s3s3s (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all:

I have a 3-piece set from katana, for raised panel doormaking. It includes the panel raiser (horizontal) and the two cope-and-stick bits. I am quite happy with the cope/stick bits, but I have always had some tearout when using the raised panel bit. Mostly used with mahogany; I have varied the bit speed, feed speed, and even went to two passes, and still get tearout (just on the crosscut sides).

1. Does anybody have any suggestions, and
2. Does anyone have contact info for Katana? I googled it, but only get distributors, and I have since thrown out the packaging and insert material.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Matt,
I've had very good luck in calling MLCS and getting any problems resolved with their bits or with a Katana bit. Their customer service is very good.

As far as tear out goes, are your routing the cross grain first? If you do that, that should eliminate tear out.


----------

